# CableMax 1000 nur mit 940 Mbits im Speedtest, brauche ich eine 10 Gbit Netzwerkkarte ?



## cyberghost74 (2. März 2020)

Meine lieben Freunde des Profi Wissens,

habe seit neuestem 1 Gbit über Vodafone und im Grunde sehr zufrieden.
Allerdings habe ich bei den Speedtest max. ~940 Mbit. Unabhängig davon wo ich diesen mache.

YouTube 

Auf mein Video hat jemand geantwortet, und gemeint, es würde an meiner Onboard Netzwerkkarte liegen, daß ich nicht die vollen 1 Gbit bekomme. Sowas hab ich woanders auch schon gehört. Wie ist das bei euch ? Die nächsthöhere wäre ja dann eine 10 Gbit Karte. Habt ihr das schon ausprobiert und ihr hattet dann die richtige Bandbreite ?
Ich kann zwar jetzt schon die 1000 Mbit nicht ausreizen, weil einfach die Gegenstellen nicht das liefern, was sie sollen.
Trotzdem würde es mich reizen, jeglichen Flaschenhals zu eliminieren, wenn einer vorliegt.
Welche 10 Gbit karten würdet ihr empfehlen ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. März 2020)

Eine Gigabit-Leitung (also die Netzwerkverbindung/das LAN-Kabel ist gemeint) überträgt BRUTTO 1000 MBit/s, die netto (Nutz-)Datenrate ist etwas kleiner, bei etwa 950 MBit/s.

Eine 10GBit-Karte brauchste nicht, eine 2,5 GBASE-T reicht schon - aber erstens müssen ALLE Komponenten 2,5 GBit können (Router, Kabel, alle Netzwerkadapter) und zweitens ist der praktische Unterschied ob du 950 oder 1000 MBit hast nun wirklich nicht vorhanden.


----------



## oksboht (2. März 2020)

Es gibt auch noch 2,5Gbit Karten, jedoch muss bei mehr als 1Gbit (was bei Geräten mitlerweile Standard sein sollte) der Router/das Modem ebefalls über einen solchen Port mit bspw. 2,5Gbit. Aber prinzipiell ist deine Übertragungsrate doch echt gut, ich würde da nicht weiter herumfummeln


----------



## cyberghost74 (2. März 2020)

ich hab mal in der Fritzbox 6591 nachgesehen, die hat ja nur 1 Gbit Anschlüsse?! Dachte, die bringt bis zu 6 Gbit hab ich mal gehört, das ist ja dann Schwachsinn, wenn die LAN Ports nicht mehr hergeben als 1 Gbit.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. März 2020)

Kennste das, wenn Bauernfänger bei 4-Kern CPUs die Taktzahlen aufaddieren und "16 GHz-CPU" verkaufen?
So ähnlich ist das bei Routern auch wenn sie 6 LAN-Ports haben und "6 GBit!!!" draufschreiben oder drölfzig MBit/s WLan bewerben indem sie die ganzen theoretischen Bruttodatenraten aller Bänder aufaddieren.


----------



## cyberghost74 (2. März 2020)

und eine Dual Gbit Netzwerkkarte mit zwei Anschlüssen, die man mit zwei Gbit Netzwerkkabel an zwei Gbit Ports  des Routers anschliesst? Weil diesen Tipp habe ich eben bekommen von dem Kollegen auf Youtube. Das würde aber dem widersprechen, was Du geschrieben hast, oder ?


----------



## Krolgosh (2. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kennste das, wenn Bauernfänger bei 4-Kern CPUs die Taktzahlen aufaddieren....



Lass uns das doch nun auch bei nem 12Kerner machen.. und schon haben wir eine 45,6GHz CPU 

Zum Thema: Wie schon erwähnt, ich würde da letztendlich nichts daran ändern. Die Übertragunsrate die du rein bekommst ist schon sehr gut.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. März 2020)

cyberghost74 schrieb:


> und eine Dual Gbit Netzwerkkarte mit zwei Anschlüssen, die man mit zwei Gbit Netzwerkkabel an zwei Gbit Ports  des Routers anschliesst?



Das funktioniert dann, wenn alle beteiligten Geräte Link Aggregation unterstützen. Sonst nicht.


----------



## NatokWa (2. März 2020)

Ich würde da auch nix dran ändern wie es jetzt ist , ich würde es sogar eher Positiv sehen das die volle Bandbreite NICHT ausgenutzt wird , da ist dann Spielraum für z.B. WLan etc. vorhanden selbst wenn der Rechner mit 100% Speed irgendwas aus dem Netz saugt . Habe selbst das Problem das bei meinen 400MBit (eher 450) sich ein paar Personen beschweren wenn ich nen Download am laufen habe ..... die "übrigen" 60MBit würden das schon verhindern *g*


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. März 2020)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Habe selbst das Problem das bei meinen 400MBit (eher 450) sich ein paar Personen beschweren wenn ich nen Download am laufen habe ..... die "übrigen" 60MBit würden das schon verhindern *g*



Stichwort QualityofService (QoS).
Kann jeder bessere Router und verhindert dass ein Client nichts abbekommt wenn ein anderer runterlädt.


----------



## robbe (2. März 2020)

cyberghost74 schrieb:


> ich hab mal in der Fritzbox 6591 nachgesehen, die hat ja nur 1 Gbit Anschlüsse?! Dachte, die bringt bis zu 6 Gbit hab ich mal gehört, das ist ja dann Schwachsinn, wenn die LAN Ports nicht mehr hergeben als 1 Gbit.



Man sollte die Produktbeschreibung aber auch richtig deuten. Da steht, das Sie bis zu 6Gbit im Downstream beherrscht, damit ist der maximale Durchsatz des verbauten Modems gemeint. Von 6Gbit Lan Ports steht da garantiert nichts. 
der einzige Kabelrouter mit dem du momentan die 1Gbit voll erreichen könntest, wäre die 6660, da diese einen 2,5Gbit Port hat.


----------



## CvBuron (2. März 2020)

Rein theoretisch geht bei der Konfiguration aus DOCSIS 3.1 und 3.0 bei Vodafone KDG sogar ein bißchen mehr als 1 GBit/s netto, eher so 1,1 GBit/s. Ob das die Fritte (6660 nativ, Rest per LAG falls überhaupt freigeschaltet) dann auch tatsächlich macht ist eine andere Sache, und ob man soviel Geld ausgeben möchte für ~150 MBit/s mehr (10 GBit/s Karte für den PC, ggf. Switch zwischen Router und PC, ...).

Wenn mir jemand seine 6660 ausleihen mag, kann ich es testen, ich hab durchgängig 10 GbE


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. März 2020)

Um deine Netzwerkkarte zu prüfen übertragen die Daten netzintern, damit nicht der Provider der Flaschenhals sein könnte.
zudem ist das eine Ethernet-Karte, die IP-Pakete liegen in den Ethernet-Paketen (siehe OSI-Modell). Entsprechend fallen auch Daten an, die nicht zu den Nutzdaten gehören (z.B. Quell-IP und Empfänger-IP).


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Eine Gigabit-Leitung (also die Netzwerkverbindung/das LAN-Kabel ist gemeint) überträgt BRUTTO 1000 MBit/s, die netto (Nutz-)Datenrate ist etwas kleiner, bei etwa 950 MBit/s.


Eben. Wie kann man sich da noch beschweren?


----------



## ric84 (3. März 2020)

Die Fritzbox 6591 und darunter haben 1gbit Lanports und nicht mehr. Lustiger Weise sind die neuen Vodafone Cablemax auf bis zu 1150mbits freigeschalten. Das WLAN der 6591 bietet wohl bis 2533Mbits, wofür man auch ne passende Gegenstelle benötigt. Holt euch die Asus PCE AC88 Pci Express WiFi Karte. Ich erreich damit durch eine Trockenbauwand laut Speedtests rund 980.000kbits Dowloadraten. Bei Steam hab ich jetzt im Download über 80 MEGABYTE die Sekunde gesehen. Steam gibt wohl nicht mehr frei 

Ich kann jetzt meine Festplatten bereinigen und wenn ich was gewisses mal spielen will, einfach vorher fix runterladen


----------



## claster17 (3. März 2020)

ric84 schrieb:


> Bei Steam hab ich jetzt im Download über 80 MEGABYTE die Sekunde gesehen. Steam gibt wohl nicht mehr frei



Die Steam-Server schaffen mehr. Entweder liegt es an deinem WLAN oder an der Netzauslastung zum Ablesezeitpunkt. 
Ich hab seit der FB6660 sowie 2,5G-Ethernet in Steam schon 120 MB/s gesehen. Mit 1G über die Vodafone-Box war das Maximum knapp 110 MB/s.


----------



## ric84 (3. März 2020)

claster17 schrieb:


> Die Steam-Server schaffen mehr. Entweder liegt es an deinem WLAN oder an der Netzauslastung zum Ablesezeitpunkt.
> Ich hab seit der FB6660 sowie 2,5G-Ethernet in Steam schon 120 MB/s gesehen. Mit 1G über die Vodafone-Box war das Maximum knapp 110 MB/s.



Zwischen meinem Rechner und der Fritzbox ist eine Wand und mein ganzer Fernsehkram, sprich Surround System, PS4 usw. . Verdammt ich will mehr


----------



## fotoman (3. März 2020)

cyberghost74 schrieb:


> Welche 10 Gbit karten würdet ihr empfehlen ?


Entweder die hier genannte 2,5 GBit Karte
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...switch-mit-mehr-als-1gbit-s.html#post10221288
oder die hier genannten 10 GBit Karte
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...keine-10g-lan-karte-mit-wol.html#post10212012
Im ersten Thread gibt es dann auch ein paar Anmerkungen zu passenden Switchen.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> So ähnlich ist das bei Routern auch wenn sie 6 LAN-Ports haben und "6 GBit!!!" draufschreiben oder drölfzig MBit/s WLan bewerben indem sie die ganzen theoretischen Bruttodatenraten aller Bänder aufaddieren.


Die addieren keine Theorie sondern die Praxis (falls der Switch etwas taugt). Schließlich sollen dort jeweli drei Paare mit je 1 GBit full duplex kommunizieren können. Also muss der Switch 6 GBit verarbeiten können und bietet halt sechs 1 GBit Ports.

Bliebt zu hoffen, dass jetzt endlich mal 2,5GBit Switch mit mehr wie 2 Ports bezahlbar werden nachdem die Chiphersteller wohl immer noch nicht in der Lage sind, stomsparende 10 GBit Chips zu produzieren und es damit nur aktiv gekühlte Switch mit >2 10GBase-T Ports gibt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. März 2020)

fotoman schrieb:


> Die addieren keine Theorie sondern die Praxis (falls der Switch etwas taugt). Schließlich sollen dort jeweli drei Paare mit je 1 GBit full duplex kommunizieren können. Also muss der Switch 6 GBit verarbeiten können und bietet halt sechs 1 GBit Ports.



Stimmt. _Theoretisch_.
Praktisch ists so dass nur die allerallerwenigsten Leute derartige Auslastungen auf Routern und Switches fahren und kaum jemand überhaupt weiß wie viel Bandbreite er wo wie hat oder braucht. Dennoch wirbt man mit diesen Zahlen (bei Switches gehts ja noch da praktisch auch erreichbar, beim WLan sinds ja völlige Phantasiewerte) da die Werbenden ganz genau wissen dass die Leute das falsch verstehen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. März 2020)

ric84 schrieb:


> Das WLAN der 6591 bietet wohl bis 2533Mbits, wofür man auch ne passende Gegenstelle benötigt.



Du rechnest jetzt ernsthaft die 800 Mbit im 2.4 GHz Band und die 1733 MBit im 5 GHz Band zusammen?

Das sind auch nur die Datenraten, welche *zwischen* verbundenen Geräten erreicht werden.


----------



## ric84 (4. März 2020)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Du rechnest jetzt ernsthaft die 800 Mbit im 2.4 GHz Band und die 1733 MBit im 5 GHz Band zusammen?
> 
> Das sind auch nur die Datenraten, welche *zwischen* verbundenen Geräten erreicht werden.



Oh Lawd, entschuldige, dass ich da nur die Verpackung des Gerätes indirekt zitiert habe, ohne Fußnote. Dort steht ganz groß die Zahl 2533mbits drauf. Da ich ausschließlich nur auf 5ghz funke, habe ich mit der Asus Karte tatsächlich bis zu 1733mbits.


----------

